# Which area to live in JoBurg?



## ~ang (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there,

I will be moving to JBurg at the end of April and my office is located in Parkview. 

I'm not sure which area (that is decent, safe and not too far from Parkview)should I look for. It seems that there are lots of expats living in Sandton area but would it be very far from Parkview?

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated 

Thanks!!!


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

You can stay in Sandton - it's about 35 minutes by car (there is no usable public transport) to Parkview, unless the traffic lights arent working, in which case it'll take an hour. Make sure you stay in a secure complex (electric fences and guard patrols), it's very dangerous and Sandton has one of the highest crime rates in Joburg. 

Good luck


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

Are your company putting you up in temporary accommodation when you arrive? If so, take a few days when you get here to drive around and look at different areas as they all have a different vibe and not all of them are suitable for everyone.

I live in Melville as Sandton is not a great fit for me - I like a more bohemian vibe. 

I disagree with DonoZA as I don't live in a complex, but made sure that my house was very secure. I'm just not a complex kind of girl either! There are risks in complexes as much as houses

Parkview and surrounding areas are stunning and my favourite in Joburg. I would live in most areas around there. I suppose your decision will also depend budget too


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

DonoZA said:


> You can stay in Sandton - it's about 35 minutes by car (there is no usable public transport) to Parkview, unless the traffic lights arent working, in which case it'll take an hour. Make sure you stay in a secure complex (electric fences and guard patrols), it's very dangerous and Sandton has one of the highest crime rates in Joburg.
> 
> Good luck


When are you leaving for Oz DonoZA?


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

johanna said:


> when are you leaving for oz donoza?


asap!


----------



## GWalker (Mar 4, 2012)

~ang said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I will be moving to JBurg at the end of April and my office is located in Parkview.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm Australian, moving to Joburg, I disagree with DonoZA.... Sandton is not a bad area, I love the Norwood, Orchards and surrounding areas over to Greenside. I agree, a house is the way to go.
And Good luck in Australia...it's not the place it used to be...the Systems may work, but the greed factor is extremely high and the violet crime rate is soaring... at least in SA you expect it.

Proud future South African


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

GWalker said:


> Well, I'm Australian, moving to Joburg, I disagree with DonoZA.... Sandton is not a bad area, I love the Norwood, Orchards, Parkhurst and surrounding areas. I agree, a house is the way to go.
> And Good luck in Australia...it's not the place it used to be...the Systems may work, but the greed factor is extremely high and the violet crime rate is soaring... at least in SA you expect it.
> 
> Proud future South African


Good for you and I wish you all the very best of luck in this country


----------



## GWalker (Mar 4, 2012)

DonoZA said:


> Good for you and I wish you all the very best of luck in this country


Thanks DonoZA I will, the people are friendly and helpfull, the country is amazing and my exchange rate is going to be better than your...LOL


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

GWalker said:


> Thanks DonoZA I will, the people are friendly and helpfull, the country is amazing and my exchange rate is going to be better than your...LOL


Yes, but thank your lucky stars that you will be able to leave here if you need to (I assume you are an australian citizen). 

If you think the greed in Australia is bad, wait until you get to south africa. On top of that, you'll love living in a house with barricaded windows, electric fences, alarm systems, gates, locks, etc. And for recreation, don't even think about going for nice long walks through nature... the rivers are either polluted from effluent from upstream squatter camps or they are just too dangerous to walk in due to rape/murder possibilities. The beautiful beaches have generally all lost their blue flag status for the same reason (although the government blames "racism"). 

I wasn't going to be negative but seeing as you felt that it was fine for you to be derogatory about my exchange rate etc, I see no reason why shouldn't take a dig at your choice to move here. Oh - and while we're on that, once you've converted your wealth to Rand, it will be subject to the endless depreciation of the currency, whereas my little bit of wealth (even though it's being divided by 8 instead of multiplied) will hopefully keep its value better. 

And as for friendly and amazing... I'm sure they are on holiday. Just wait until you encounter the morning traffic in Joburg... where the taxi drivers make friendly gun gestures at you if you don't let them force their way in from the right turn only lane, after you've waited for 45 minutes at an intersection where the traffic lights are broken (and have been for 3 months). So friendly and welcoming, so truly african. 

Like I say, good luck. You're going to need it.


----------



## ~ang (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I'm sure every country / city has its pros and cons  

While I'm moving to JoBurg alone knowing nobody there, I'm still being positive!  Just need to look after myself and don't do anything stupid.

I think I will also be looking at the Houghton area - closer to Parkview where I work. Do you have any idea about Houghton or is Sandton much better?

Thanks again!


----------



## ~ang (Feb 23, 2012)

martinaloeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are your company putting you up in temporary accommodation when you arrive? If so, take a few days when you get here to drive around and look at different areas as they all have a different vibe and not all of them are suitable for everyone.
> 
> ...


Thanks Martina, my company won't be putting me up in temp accommodation so i think i will be staying in hotel for first two weeks and look around. 

Thanks so much for assuirng Parkview is a nice area... Think i will also take a look around there when I arrive. I'm so excited about moving to JoBurg! Wish me luck


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

~ang said:


> Thanks Martina, my company won't be putting me up in temp accommodation so i think i will be staying in hotel for first two weeks and look around.
> 
> Thanks so much for assuirng Parkview is a nice area... Think i will also take a look around there when I arrive. I'm so excited about moving to JoBurg! Wish me luck


I honestly love Joburg and have been living here for 6 months - I have not yet experienced a taxi drive making a gun gesture at me!

Don't rush into a place to live too quickly as the neighbouring areas vary wildly from budget and vibe and you need to find the right fit. You will find somewhere perfect for you, I'm sure. I actually rented my place online as I knew Melville would be perfect for me! Estate agents can be really slow here so 

If you ever feel like some advice then just shout out on here, or contact me on my blog. Dont forget though - we all have different opinions on what is perfect so take everyone's view with a pinch of salt


----------

